# Duck lost her friend



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

So just today one of my two pekin ducks had got eaten buy a fox in mid day! I have only had them for a few months and raised them from day olds they have free ranged there whole life and never had a problem, we knew we had a fox around since we have lost about 15 chickens this year to it from free ranging. So the one duck that is left is having a melt down since she has always loved her friend, she is now going to be running around in a paddock with our goats but I really think she should get another duck friend? Do you think that would be a good idea or would they fight? Should I get a older duck or like get 2 day olds again (since you have to get at lest 2 if day olds) I just don't want her to be all alone and be depressed because her friend is gone!


Brooke 
hobby farmer of goats, chickens, ducks, horses & donkeys
Dairy cow 4H member


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry you lost one of your ducks. Yes, I would get a companion for her. Actually, I would get a few more. Ducks are very social creatures. A lone duck can suffer from depression. If you only want 2, I would try to find another female. She would probably prefer a drake! If you wind up with a duckling or a few, they would need to be kept warm for a few weeks. Regardless of age, I would keep them near but separate from her until they get used to each other. 

Keep a close eye on her until you find a companion. You may need to spend some extra time with her, if she is tame. Offer extra treats. Thawed frozen peas are usually a favorite. Electrolytes in her water wouldn't hurt either, since she is stressed. If she has a pool, toss in some green leaves and let her fish for them. I use torn kale, spinach or even dandelion.


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay thanks so much! I think we might go Tuesday and order 2 day old ducklings from TSC since now one around us has any for sale! But I will make sure to keep an eye on her!


Brooke 
hobby farmer of goats, chickens, ducks, horses & donkeys
Dairy cow 4H member


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What Naunnie said. :thumb: I also would get everything predator proofed and try to get rid of that fox that keeps coming over for dinner. I finally had to get a couple LGDs to get the coyotes to quit taking my chickens.


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

I posted an ad on kijiji and emailed a lady with 11 week old pekin ducks, me and my boyfriend went out night with the guns to look for the fox and found a little trail with some white feathers but no sign of him... We own 2 dogs, 2 mini donkeys and some ponies but that hasn't keep the fox away... 


Brooke 
hobby farmer of goats, chickens, ducks, horses & donkeys
Dairy cow 4H member


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

So tomorrow I am going to buy some ducks from a lady and at first we thought we should get two from here and then we would have a total of 3 but do you think it would be better to just get one from her because then if we get two they might pick on my duck right now since they already know each other? I would really like to get 2 but I don't want daisy to get picked on because the whole point to getting another duck(s) is so she has a friend, so any opinions?


Brooke 
hobby farmer of goats, chickens, ducks, horses & donkeys
Clearview dairy 4H club


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I've never had problems adding ducks to other ducks unless you have a lot of drakes. The females are usually fine and will accept new ones without any problems


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I agree with christinajh. Hens usually get along fine. I would go ahead and get the other two. Even if one turns out to be a drake, there will not be the kind of aggression you are worried about. However....a Drake will be quite persistent and it may look like aggression to you. He only has one thing on his mind. She might quack loudly, run from him and may even lose some neck feathers when he catches her, but it's not as bad as it looks. It's up to you.... if you want Daisy bred. Laying eggs and hens going "broody" is another topic. 

I'm sure Daisey will be tickled to see her own kind. Just keep an eye on them when you put them together. Expect a little bit of initiation while they get to know each other. Find out what the new ones are used to eating. If it's different than what you feed, see if she will bag up a little for you. Just like Goats you want to change their feed gradually. 

When I release the ducklings (4 weeks old) back to the flock, I let them watch me refill the pond. The older ducks are more interested in a clean pool than the duckling and before ya know it.....they are are getting along just fine. Point is....hang out with them. Let them see how you water and feed. They will adjust just fine.

Not sure if y'all got the fox yet, but I would suggest you pen them up right before dark. If they have food and water during the day, they will not need it any, until the next morning. 

Can't wait to hear what Daisy thinks when you get them home! :leap:


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

We just got home from picking up the ducks, I'm glad and so was the lady that we decided to buy 2! we brought them home in a dog crate that we converted into a chick brooder and we were just going to out the cage outside in the pen so daisy could get used to them but after about 10 minutes we decided to let the ducks out and check out daisy and the goats and they already are doing amazing, they follow daisy around like she is there mom! I'm also glad we know that we have ALL girls! they are 12 weeks and daisy is 11 weeks so the age is perfect!







Here is a picture of daisy in the lead then PJ (pickles jr named after daisy's brother who we lost to the fox) and then marshmallow

Brooke 
hobby farmer of goats, chickens, ducks, horses & donkeys
Clearview dairy 4H club


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Woohoo! :leap: Congratulations! I'm so tickled it's all working out and Daisey has some Gal Pals now!:applaud: Are you planning on putting them up at night? I'm still worried about that darn fox......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Glad it worked out so well.


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes they always go in at night all our animals do but the horses and donkeys! And the fox always come out mid day... Yesterday my mom was looking out the patio door at the barn and paddock and out of no where a fox comes running through and grabs a chicken... and it's even worse because we keep our chickens in their run but there are 4 that always fly out so we are down to 15 chickens and started with 33


Brooke 
hobby farmer of goats, chickens, ducks, horses & donkeys
Clearview dairy 4H club


----------

